# سؤال الى اهل الخبرة عن طريقة عجينة الغسيل البيضاء ؟



## سمسم 5050 (27 يناير 2014)

سؤالى الى اهل الخبرة عن طريقة العجينة البيضا للملابس البيضاء
حيث اننى افتتحت محل للمنظفات و استفدت كثيرا من موقعكم الكريم
و ارجو افادتي في هذه التركيبة 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سمسم 5050 (27 يناير 2014)

*طريقة عمل ساىل منظف الدهونf*

:28:طريقة عمل سايل منظف للدهون تكون قوية


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 فبراير 2014)

المنظفات عموما اما بودره-مسحوق - او سائله(جل) اوعجينيه وبالتالى العجينيه يوجد منها للغسيل الابيض وايضاالملون وهى موجوده من فتره طويله ولكن شهرتها اوعدم شهرتها راجع للمستخدم - اذاكان سؤالك عن معلومات فنيه راسلنى [email protected] اما عن العجينه فهى موجوده وعلى سبيل المثال فى محيط معارفى هناك من يطلب منى الجل واخر العجينيه وهى امور تخص المستهلك وطبعا طريقه التصنيع تختلف ولكن الاداء واحد


----------



## ابراهيم عليوة (19 فبراير 2014)

ﻫﻲ ﺩﻱ ﻋﺠﻴﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﺑﺲ .. 7 ﺳﻠﻔﻮﻧﻚ ﻣﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺑﺴﻠﻴﻜﺎﺕ ﻭﻋﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﻝ7 ﺳﻠﻔﻮﻧﻚ ﻫﻴﺎﺧﺪﻭ ﻣﻌﺎﻙ ﻣﻦ 10 ﻝ 11 ﺳﻠﻴﻜﺎﺕ .. ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺎﻗﻮﻟﻚ ﻉ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻫﻔﻬﻤﻚ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﻴﻨﻪ ﺩﻱ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻟﻸﻟﻮﺍﻥ ﻭﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻟﻼﺑﻴﺾ .. ﻟﻠﻤﻼﺑﺲ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﻀﻪ ﻫﻨﻀﻴﻔﻠﻬﺎ ﺯﻫﺮﻩ ﻭﻛﻠﻮﺭ .. ﺍﻣﺎ ﻟﻸﻟﻮﺍﻥ ﻫﻨﻀﻔﻠﻬﺎ ﻣﺴﺤﻮﻕ ... ﻧﺮﺟﻊ ﻟﻠﻄﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﻟﻼﺑﻴﺾ .. ﻫﺘﻤﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻣﻴﻞ 80 ﻟﺘﺮ ﻣﻴﻪ ﻭﺩﻭﺏ ﻓﻴﻬﻢ 50ﺟﻢ ﻟﻮﻥ ﺍﺑﻴﺾ ) ﺍﻭﻛﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﺘﺎﻧﻮﻡ ( ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﺿﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻔﻮﻧﻚ ﻭﻗﻠﺐ ﻛﻮﻳﺲ ﺑﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﻛﻤﻞ ﺑﺎﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻣﻴﻞ ﻣﻴﻪ ﻟﺤﺪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺧﺮﻩ ﺑﻌﺸﺮﻩ ﻛﻴﻠﻮ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻜﺎﺕ ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﺿﻴﻒ 7 ﺳﻠﻜﺎﺕ ﻭﻗﻠﺐ ﻛﻮﻳﺲ ﻭﻉ ﻣﻬﻠﻚ ﻭﺍﺑﺪﺃ ﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺎﻗﻲ ﻟﺤﺪ ﻣﺎﺗﺪﻳﻚ ﺍﺧﻀﺮ اول ماتظبط المعادله ﻭقف ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺐ ﻓﻮﺭﺍ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﺎﻟﺒﻲ ﺍﺗﺶ ﻳﺪﻳﻚ ﺍﺧﻀﺮ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻟﻮ ﻣﻘﻔﺸﺘﺶ ﻣﻌﺎﻙ ﺳﺒﻬﺎ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻫﺘﻘﻔﺶ ﻟﻮﺣﺪﻫﺎ ﻻﻧﻚ ﻟﻮ ﻋﺎﺩﻟﺖ ﻭﻓﻀﻠﺖ ﺗﻘﻠﺐ ﻫﺘﺤﻞ ﻣﻨﻚ ﻛﻠﻴﺂ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺮﻣﻴﻞ ﻫﻴﺒﻮﻅ ﻑ ﺍﻧﺖ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﺎﺗﺪﻳﻚ ﺍﺧﻀﺮ ﻭﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺐ ﻓﻮﺭﺁ ﻭﺳﺒﻬﺎ ﻟﺘﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻫﺘﻴﺠﻲ ﺗﻼﻗﻴﻬﺎ ﻗﺎﻓﺸﻪ ﻭﺣﺠﺮ ﻑ ﻗﻠﺒﻬﺎ ﻭﺧﻔﻬﺎ ﺏ1 ﻛﻴﻠﻮ ﻛﻠﻮﺭ ﺧﺎﻡ ﻭ ﺑﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﺿﻴﻒ 1ﻛﻴﻠﻮ ﺯﻫﺮﻩ ﺑﻴﻀﻪ .. ﺩﻭﺏ ﺍﻟﺰﻫﺮﻩ ﻑ ﻛﻴﻠﻮ ﻣﻴﻪ ﻭﺑﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﺿﻔﻬﺎ ﻭﻣﺘﻜﺘﺮﺵ ﻑ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻮﺭ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻣﺘﺤﻠﺶ ﻣﻨﻚ .. ﺟﺮﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﻫﺘﺪﻋﻴﻠﻲ و ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﻟﻸﻟﻮﺍﻥ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺑﺲ ﺿﻴﻒ ﻟﻮﻥ ﺍﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﻛﻴﻠﻮ ﻣﺴﺤﻮﻕ ﺍﺑﻴﺾ ﺍﻭ ﺍﺣﻤﺮ ﺑﺲ ﺩﻭﻝ ﺿﻔﻬﻢ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻔﻮﻧﻚ ﻭﻛﻤﻞ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻧﺴﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻔﻮﻧﻚ ﻭﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻠﻜﺎﺕ ﻭﺯﻱ ﻣﺎﻗﻮﻟﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﺎﺗﻈﺒﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺩﻟﻪ ﻭﻗﻒ ﻓﻮﺭﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺐ ﻭﺳﻴﺒﻬﺎ ﻫﺘﻘﻔﺶ ﻫﻲ ﻣﻊ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﻭﺗﻌﺎﻟﻲ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺧﻔﻬﺎ ﺑﻤﻴﻪ ﻣﺶ ﺑﻜﻠﻮﺭ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻟﻮ ﺿﻔﺖ ﻛﻠﻮﺭ ﻣﺶ ﻫﺘﺴﺘﺨﺪﻣﺎ ﻟﻸﻟﻮﺍﻥ ﻣﺶ ﻫﻴﻨﻔﻊ .. ﻭﺑﺮﺩﻩ ﻣﺘﻜﺘﺮﺵ ﻣﻴﻪ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻣﺘﺤﻠﺶ .​​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 فبراير 2014)

قد تكون الوصفه المذكوره عاليه عن طريق تجربه- لكن لا علاقة لها من قريب او بعيد بماذكرته عن المنظف العجينى - صوره من صور منظفات الغسيل- والمنظف العجينى عبارة عن تركيبه منظفه كاملة الاركان ولكنها على شكل عجينه وتصنع بطريقة مختلفه عن باقى الصور ويفضلها البعض لسهولة الحفظ وممن لديهم حساسيه المساحيق الخ


----------

